# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create a War Map

## Gamerprinter

How about, create a war map. This could be a map of Stalingrad, Berlin or any large city in WW2 or otherwise, create a region of the CWBP showing troop movements, unit encampments, HQ sites, forward operations. This could be a bombadier's map showing bombing targets in an industrial region or port. Perhaps Napoleonic war, with formed units ready to face off in a battlefield. Lots of ways to go on this - though pretty much a city or regional map works best.

Thoughts?

GP

----------


## NeonKnight

Yippee! Blood and Mayhem for ALL!

----------


## tcberry

Y E S.

I'm down.

----------


## ravells

Brilliant idea!!!

----------


## Ascension

I'm all in for this.  When not watching sports or History Channel I'm watching the Military Channel (mainly for the maps).  Gotta find me some clip art of army men to use as silhouettes.

----------


## Steel General

This sounds very interesting...

----------


## MGCJerry

Give me the blood...

For war does not determine who is right, but who is left and whoever is left holds the power.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Come on guys! This Challenge Idea would be great for a printed map contest, which is what the December Challenge is all about - we just don't have a subject to the contest yet.

A War Map would be great printed in large format, don't you think?

If you agree, and haven't voted on this poll yet, please vote - we've only got hours to decide!

GP

----------


## bryguy

would it have to be of a historical war?



could it be a fantasy war ???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Of course you could do a fantasy war map. The whole idea is to create a map becomes obvious to a viewer that it depicts an active war or battle scene. It could be a plan of attack/defense by a commander, it could be a historic reflection on a past battle. It is not just a map of a location, it is a location at war.

1. Sieged castle or town with defined artillery and supply lines
2. Defense of the Dwarven Stronghold against the Drow down below.
3. The Battle of Britain, or Gettysburg or Thermopolae, or the Alamo
4. The Scouring of the Shire (Last chapter in the Return of the King, Tolkien).
5. Whatever you are gaming with at the moment, use it, and create a war map...

Using map objects or defined areas to show where battle lines are drawn up, encampments, units afield, supply and communication lines, fortifications, defenses, mine fields, artillery lines.

Let your imagination run as to what genre, military technology, or place in time, if a real battle site - just make it a map at war.

GP

----------


## bryguy

lol then i have the perfect thing to do for this if it gets chosen, as it was something i was gonna do for a different site, but i couldn't fit it on an 800x800 image.

----------


## bartmoss

I have an Alternate History full of wars that I could map out, so count me in if this one gets picked.

----------


## bryguy

This was chosen for the december challenge, and has already been done


Glad to see you taking an interest in challenges tho  :Smile:

----------


## bartmoss

:'(

Well - post an update for chosen challenges, maybe, and/or lock the threads?

----------


## Hoel

a seige and a war are two different things... And there's a lot of new members, like me, that couldn't participate in the dec. challenge

----------


## Kihmbar

Sounds like a great idea to me.  Especially the historical aspect.  What scale are we going for?  For example, on a WWII map would we be looking for a map of the entire Eastern Front, a map of Army Group South, a map of Stalingrad, or a map of the Tractor Works buildings?  Each scale would have different markings for troop movements, etc.  Would you want troop positions on a smaller scale, since they would be subject to change day-to-day?

----------


## Steel General

Should this come up as a challenge, I would imagine the scale would be left up to the participants - much like this month's challenge where some are doing regional-scale and others city-scale.

----------


## Gamerprinter

SG, the December 2008 challenge was the War Map. I know because it was supposed to be the Print map challenge, but Arcana was out of town, so it turned into a normal challenge.

Anyway, this and any other Challenge Suggestion that has already ran as a monthly challenge should probably be removed from the forum - to avoid confusion like this.

GP

----------


## Steel General

GP - I'm in agreement with Hoel that a siege and a war are different, which is why I responded the way I did.

I agree that the suggested challenges that are used should be moved off into a different forum.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I am in agreement as well, but I think the CLs before altered this suggestion and turned it into a seige map, rather than a war map, based on the same suggestion. However, if they try it again as a war map and not siege - I'm all for that.

In fact, in a way, my entry this month is really more of a war map, but I am applying the socio-political aspects as per this month's challenge out of my entry.

GP

----------


## Hoel

I for one would really like this for a challenge. It has lots of possibilities and I think it's something that can be fitted to any style.

----------


## overwatch

bring it on.

----------

